# 56 gallon limits?



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

So, I'm going to be trying to buy my own house this year and I don't have a bunch of money to throw out the door for monthly bills so I would need to keep all as low as possible. Due to this I've decided to reduce my tanks to 1 so when I do move I don't have to use as much electricity and water as I would with 2 large(ish) tanks(large for me). So I'm going to let my fish dwindle naturally(hopefully) and house the ones I want to keep in my 56 gallon. I will be keeping my other tanks though so I have them when I can afford to spend more on electricity and water.

Right now in my 56 I have:
3 angels
1 common pleco
1 rubber lipped pleco
4 albino corys
3 peppered corys
and numerous guppies who I'm letting die out(the angels are helping control reproduction)

In my 40 gallon I have
1 small rubber lipped pleco
3 raphael catfish
2 yo yo loaches
3 female mollies(the male died)
1 male platy(the females died)
3-4 female bettas(one died and I forgot how many I had put in the tank)
and guppies that were removed from my moms overpopulated tank

So, I want to keep my common pleco(I know they get big as I had two 8 inch ones before 2 moves in a short time ended up killing them both and I've seen bigger ones) and the bigger rubber lipped pleco, the loaches and the raphaels. I'm willing to trade in the corys and the small rubber lipped pleco to the local fish store. Would the bottom feeders I want to keep be too much for a 56 or would they be okay? The angels I want to keep and probably the mollies and platy. I don't want to overpopulate the tank but I also don't want to part with those particular fish. If need be I could trade in the big rubber lipped pleco as well and one of the angels, but only if I would have to reduce further for fish health.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Picture that in your 56G, and I think you can answer your own question. 

I believe it's a common pleco, and AFAIK rubber lipped plecos grow to about the same size. An 8" common pleco is still a baby!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

if by rubber lipped you mean these or these (more specifically the genus in general, though I normally see them sold as bulldog plecs) then there shouldn't be an issue, they are in the same sort of league as BN plecs, small and usually algae eating


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, my 2 rubber lipped look like those ones, only mine are green, otherwise they look the same.

As for my common pleco, I do know they can get that big. Down the road I'd like to get a larger tank if the current one grew too big in the meantime, I'd bring him to the fish store I frequent. I just really like the common plecos and don't want to get rid of him if I don't have to.


----------

